# How To: Home Nebuliser Set Up



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

DISCLAIMER: This is intended for use as a guide only for helping to overcome _minor_ respiratory conditions in reptiles at home. It _should not_ be used as a substitute for prompt treatment by a qualified reptile veterinary surgeon in the event of a respiratory crisis or development of bacterial, fungal or viral respiratory infections. Failure to provide immediate veterinary treatment to a sick or injured reptile is an offence under the Animal Welfare Act 2006. *If your reptile is showing signs of a significant respiratory illness, including wheezing, clicking or hissing sounds, open-mouthed breathing and discharge or bubbling of fluid from the mouth or nose, seek veterinary attention immediately. *



HOW TO: BASIC HOME NEBULISER SET UP


Step 1)
A nebuliser is a medical device that uses either piston compression or ultrasonic vibrations to turn a liquid into an vapour that can be inhaled. It is used to deliver antiseptics and medications directly into the lungs in order to target the source of the respiratory condition. There are numerous makes and models available, and many can be bought cheaply second hand. The model I use was purchased from ebay for around 26 quid including P&P. It is a mains powered travel nebuliser consisting of two main parts - the air pump and the ampol.











Step 2)
The larger dark blue unit is the main air pump, in this case a Med2000 P1 model. The small clear blue unit is the ampole itself, in this case an Andy Flow A1 model ampol - this is the chamber where the liquid is turned into a vapour ready to be inhaled. The small white object in the bottom of the ampole is known as a pisper (sometimes called a filter), which come in different sizes depending on how fine a mist you want to create.











Step 3) 
Prepare your nebuliser fluid. F10 Biocare is the preferred agent and is available in concentrated 100ml bottles. Make up a solution of 1:250 using distilled water (1 ml F10 in 250ml water) using a graduated syringe.
(I have spoken to Susan Stockdale at F10 who has confirmed that the concentrated antiseptic solution and the concentrated disinfectant solution are effectively the same product and can both be used for nebulisation - _'The F10 Antiseptic solution is a product that is licensed for treatment under the SAES in the UK. This product itself has the same composition as the F10SC disinfectant solution, so the products are effectively interchangeable except for the fact that the F10 Antiseptic solution has different labeling' 24th November 2010)_


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Step 4:
Put the nubuliser fluid into the ampol. This comes apart and can be filled with a syringe - the amount each nebuliser will hold depends on the make and model. Be careful not to overfill the ampole or it will not vapourise properly.



















Step 5: 
Prepare a chamber suitable for the reptile. In the case of a chameleon, a plastic tub turned it on its end is used to create enough height for the cham to sit inside comfortably. This is furnished with a teatowel to soak up any vapour that condenses and runs down to the bottom of the tub, and a clean bit of wood for the cham to sit on. Used a dril to make a hole in the lid and insert the funnel for the vapour so that it opens into the chamber.










Step 6: Insert the vapour outlet on the ampol into the outside opening of the funnel and turn on the air pump.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Step 7:
Vapour should been seen flowing freely into the chamber. Nebulising 2 x day for approx. 20 minutes each time should help to clear most minor respiratory issues. Veterinary prescribed water soluble antibiotics and bronchiodilator steriods can also be used instead of F10, but this must only be done under the supervision of a qualified veterinary surgeon. 











Thanks for reading - I hope this is useful! :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

Very nice guide mate, I hope this bump and rating gets it noticed :2thumb:


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Very nice guide, but thought i would say there is a little article in this months PRK of a similar thing but without the use of an actual nebuliser.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Handy tips may add one to my lonnnnnnng wish list


----------



## royal1 (Mar 21, 2007)

brilliant thread, since you can only fill up ur nebuliser with 5ml what do you do with the remaining 245 ml solution that you made up?


----------

